
The last things that will make us uniquely human - edward
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170309-the-last-things-that-will-make-us-uniquely-human
======
woliveirajr
> So far, machines have a pretty hard time emulating these qualities: the
> crazy leaps of faith, arbitrary enough to not be predicted by a bot, and yet
> more than simple randomness. Their struggle is our opportunity.

Rationality makes us human instead of animals. Our imprevisibility (are we?)
is make us different from AI (yes, yes, a long road yet).

